# 100k gross uberX in 2018



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

He drives X in DC






With the rate cut, $2k a week in 2019. I am motivated.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

8914 trips.......

365 days........

That is 24.42 rides per day.

Every day.

LOL @ ant who just knocked off 10 years off the back of his life to make a few extra thousand a year.

I enjoy sleep.....golf.....good dinners.....taking showers.....and the chance of living a helluva lot longer due to a better quality of life.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

His numbers are really mind boggling but I have no idea how he does it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> 8914 trips.......
> 
> 365 days........
> 
> ...


If he saves his money, he will not be working in 10 years, taxes very low or 0


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

mbd said:


> If he saves his money, he will not be working in 10 years, taxes very low or 0


He'll be six feet under, can't take it with you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

songoku said:


> He drives X in DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the D.C. area too.

Didn't watch it but I can tell you that whatever he made last year he will have to work much harder to make the same money this year.


----------



## jmpric (May 20, 2016)

That's insane. He drove 63,000 miles. Plus, he said this is his supplemental job. He has another job as well!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

jmpric said:


> That's insane. He drove 63,000 miles. Plus, he said this is his supplemental job. He has another job as well!!


You can do twenty five trips daily on X in Washington---if you drive ten to twelve hours daily.I have done thirty two in twelve hours. I do have an advantage over the average X driver, though, and even over most who post to these Boards.

As @Solid 5 correctly points out, those twenty five trips daily are based on working every day. If he has a regular eight hour job, that leaves him four hours to get home, sleep, scrub his behind, get to his regular job. THAT can not be done.

Even when I was younger, I could not work twelve hours every day of the year.

Something about this guy's story is not adding up................................


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If he is pulling in 100k , he is great...if the story is true...


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *You can do twenty five trips daily on X in Washington---if you drive ten to twelve hours daily*.I have done thirty two in twelve hours. I do have an advantage over the average X driver, though, and even over most who post to these Boards.
> 
> As @Solid 5 correctly points out, those twenty five trips daily are based on working every day. If he has a regular eight hour job, that leaves him four hours to get home, sleep, scrub his behind, get to his regular job. THAT can not be done.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with this........but my comeback would be.......EVERY DAY? Days where there is a snowstorm? Holidays? Days where you just feel like crap and move a little slower then usual? I mean we aren't all robots, EVERYONE has a day where they just feel like meh.

Think of it......you say you have done 32 in 12 hours. I believe it. But do you think you could do that for 365 days straight?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Some people have amazing work ethics. Can’t imagine waking before 10


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Even when I was younger, I could not work twelve hours every day of the year.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Solid 5 said:


> I don't disagree with this........but my comeback would be.......EVERY DAY? Think of it......you say you have done 32 in 12 hours. I believe it. But do you think you could do that for 365 days straight?





Solid 5 said:


> *32* in *12* hours. I believe it. But do you think you could do that for *365* days straight?


 (emphases added)
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Another Uber Driver said:


> Something about this guy's story is not adding up....





emdeplam said:


> Some people have amazing work ethics. Can't imagine waking before 10*noon, unless the Nationals are playing a One O'Clock home game*


FIFY


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

jmpric said:


> That's insane. He drove 63,000 miles. Plus, he said this is his supplemental job. He has another job as well!!


That's online miles only.
Guy must live in his car. Curious if the Ant uses all weather tires.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've been doing this for three years, and even when I've been working overtime I don't think I've ever done 24 rides in a single day. I believe 20 is my max. How he could average that day in and day out for an entire year is beyond me.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

goneubering said:


> His numbers are really mind boggling but I have no idea how he does it.


Simple. He works like a schmuck!


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I've been doing this for three years, and even when I've been working overtime I don't think I've ever done 24 rides in a single day. I believe 20 is my max. How he could average that day in and day out for an entire year is beyond me.


It depends if he has short runs, I run around 6 hrs and do generally do just under 20 rides... I'm in a college town


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

This shows that you can make a lot of money doing ride share - IF you want to put that much effort into it. As they used to tell us in car sales when we asked for a raise: "if you want a raise, sell more cars."


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

He probably has a twin


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

jmpric said:


> That's insane. He drove 63,000 miles. Plus, he said this is his supplemental job. He has another job as well!!


Probably lives with 3 generations of his family in a one bedroom apartment.


----------



## hayjude50 (Feb 9, 2019)

songoku said:


> He drives X in DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...





songoku said:


> He drives X in DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no ****in way! I work downtown Chicago and max out my time almost every day and can do 30 trips a day, especially if I take pools, but to average that every day of the year??? And I'm not making 8-10k a month, ever!!
Btw, look at his tip rate, the Uber special of under 5% in tips!!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I freaking fell asleep after listening to him for two minutes... There’s no way in hell I’ll be able to listen to that guy 20 minutes.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

hayjude50 said:


> There's no F*in way! I work downtown Chicago and max out my time almost every day and can do 30 trips a day, especially if I take pools, but to average that every day of the year??? And I'm not making 8-10k a month, ever!!
> Btw, look at his tip rate, the Uber special of under 5% in tips!!


From his video he sounds incredibly boring. Besides, if you are doing that many rides on average every single day, you are probably making exactly zero small talk and being the bare minimum of what qualifies being a human being. I have discussed and posted on why I think I get 30% of my income from tips and over half of my rides tip me. It all starts with being a relatable human being.


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

In south florida, that's possible but highly unlikely to achieve. My main question is if how and what does he do for his main job. Does he sleep?


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

It’s all fake 
Unless he has giving his account to some one like first shift he drives and second shift he let someone els use his account lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I did 17 trips in less than 6 hours today. I drive in a college town though...a lot are minimum fares.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I could do this too...but I prefer to have a personal life.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I did 17 trips in less than 6 hours today. I drive in a college town though...a lot are minimum fares.
> 
> View attachment 299803


Same here ..college town ..very easy to do 30 a day If I wanted ..similar numbers my tips are better though ..probably because I'm better looking :biggrin:


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Did 37 in 24 hour period so all 37 trips were in same day statement. I needed certain amount of $$ so I drove till then. Took next 2 days off due to sickness lol Some who could average 20+ trips 365 EVERYDAY??? this gig is made just for u. I'm sure u'll do 40+ a day for taking those sick days...
Back to video...how much tax is he paying?
Gotta be huge amount on gas etc. Better deduct mile or gas + other expense? Time to shop around for new car? Lastly I'm just wondering, are u able to pay any if, filing 2018 tax...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm with Berry on this one. I think it's BS.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In a bottom market, those numbers are impossible, in a top market i think doing uber full time that's possible.

In Orlando for instance, i think i'd max out at averaging 17 trips per day working 12+ hour days. But DC isn't Orlando.

locatin location location,

But yes, next year is going to be worse.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I just did 7 Uber and 12 Lyfts in 6.5 hours..and that's NOT unusual... $140 ...just different Market..as Madtown and I were saying yesterday ..College Towns 20-30 trips a day is routine


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

This guy works his a$$ off. That's all there is to it. My name would indicate I do the same thing. My ##s with lyft included aren't quite as much but Its doable in chicago too. I do 13-14 hour shifts weekdays and 10 most weekends...


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

dauction said:


> I just did 7 Uber and 12 Lyfts in 6.5 hours..and that's NOT unusual... $140 ...just different Market..as Madtown and I were saying yesterday ..College Towns 20-30 trips a day is routine


So...do u average 200 a day working 6 days averaging 5K a month which 60K gross a year? Or did u in 2018?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Uber20/20 said:


> So...do u average 200 a day working 6 days averaging 5K a month which 60K gross a year? Or did u in 2018?


 I work 2 Jobs...driving City Bus...so Just part time Uber..

7 Uber









12Lyft


















$ 129.74 + $10 cash Tip= 139.74


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You can do twenty five trips daily on X in Washington---if you drive ten to twelve hours daily.I have done thirty two in twelve hours. I do have an advantage over the average X driver, though, and even over most who post to these Boards.
> 
> As @Solid 5 correctly points out, those twenty five trips daily are based on working every day. If he has a regular eight hour job, that leaves him four hours to get home, sleep, scrub his behind, get to his regular job. THAT can not be done.
> 
> ...


His other job may not be a 9-5 but pays out overall better than rideshare.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Since title of this thread is ADVISE, let me please. I don't know why he post what he post but I really don't think he have much in his bank account plus I'll bet u he will need new vehicle soon. Dead end job is dead end job! Please stop showing statement u made 2K last week because it only tells me how desperate u are at this moment. And Uber knows this so they could totally use against it. And that really piss me off the most. I will refer all u guys who have finance problem to Dave Ramsey. What he tells u about finance make sense, not Uber. Whenever Uber says "we heard u and changing things better for driver" u better put your guard up because that's when they make change affects us drivers the most. Think about what did they acually change that better for drivers in 180 days of change? 5 DF? Pool rate to regular rate? Tips? That should have said sorry apology to us when they put tip box back in the app not expect us to day thx instead. Raised 6 cents on minute? Do u know they lost lawsuit on insurance issue, that court order 6 cents on minutes or provide ride share insurance? What kind of people are they think we are? Desperate stupid people? Keep reading back dated threads here and educate yourself please. 
Ps there is intersting thread, why and how they cut 1st rate cut and next and next plus getting rid of tip box. Unbelievable. And few city that drivers held their ground to protect their rate cuts...



dauction said:


> I work 2 Jobs...driving City Bus...so Just part time Uber..
> 
> 7 Uber
> 
> ...


I do agree part time might be the best for this gig


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I love these posters that talk about the ONE OR TWO TIMES they have done 25 rides a day for a week. THIS GUY AVERAGES THAT FOR A WHOLE EFFING YEAR.

Come down off your white stallions ants, you all struggle and take rides you legally shouldn’t every day and twice on Sunday because of all the rate cuts.....not to mention the flood of new ants thinking they are gonna make $100k a year because of this asshat.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> I love these posters that talk about the ONE OR TWO TIMES they have done 25 rides a day for a week. THIS GUY AVERAGES THAT FOR A WHOLE EFFING YEAR.
> 
> Come down off your white stallions ants, you all struggle and take rides you legally shouldn't every day and twice on Sunday because of all the rate cuts.....not to mention the flood of new ants thinking they are gonna make $100k a year because of this asshat.


Ummm 25 rides a days is NOTHING in some Markets... NOTHING .... Hell I do 20+ Pickups/40 total a day driving City Paratransit Bus ...DOOR to DOOR 30% in Wheelchairs, Grandmas , handicap


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

BUS, not Uber.....and yup every day like that guy.....lol keep on anting Ralph Kramden.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

hayjude50 said:


> There's no @@@@in way! I work downtown Chicago and max out my time almost every day and can do 30 trips a day, especially if I take pools, but to average that every day of the year??? And I'm not making 8-10k a month, ever!!
> Btw, look at his tip rate, the Uber special of under 5% in tips!!


What was it? I couldn't watch.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't know what is minimum for your city (LA 3.75 minimum and .795 mile, .18 minute) but surge 7am to 12 consistently? Seem like most of your shorty paid in 2× surge at least. Good for u


----------



## BusinessAsUsual (Jan 12, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've been doing this for three years, and even when I've been working overtime I don't think I've ever done 24 rides in a single day. I believe 20 is my max. How he could average that day in and day out for an entire year is beyond me.


DC layout getting around and traffic patterns a bit different of course, but I don't get why people are so upset at this man.. he did 100k at a gig.. some ppl don't do 100 on their 9-5 and work the same amount of hours.. with a boss.. in an office or whatever. Guy seems content..



Solid 5 said:


> I love these posters that talk about the ONE OR TWO TIMES they have done 25 rides a day for a week. THIS GUY AVERAGES THAT FOR A WHOLE EFFING YEAR.
> 
> Come down off your white stallions ants, you all struggle and take rides you legally shouldn't every day and twice on Sunday because of all the rate cuts.....not to mention the flood of new ants thinking they are gonna make $100k a year because of this asshat.


But 100k I possible doing this.. I love it.. ppl go to shop-rite for 8.85 hour and talk down on somewhere with their own thing going.. news flash.. not a lot of ppl in any industry actually can say they making 100k a year..


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

King of the Ants. 80 hrs/week. Hirarious. Per hour, still scraping minimum wage. Must be good quality of life crapping, brushing teeth and washing smelly pits at Mcdonalds and airport toilets all week long.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

BuckleUp said:


> King of the Ants. 80 hrs/week. Hirarious. Per hour, still scraping minimum wage. Must be good quality of life crapping, brushing teeth and washing smelly pits at Mcdonalds and airport toilets all week long.


And able to set aside a boat load of Money ...


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

dauction said:


> And able to set aside a boat load of Money ...


Highly doubt it. Photoshop works wonders.
If you know anything about Youtube and affiliate marketing, look at all the affiliate links he's spamming in his description.
Titles of his videos are clickbait to get views. Long tail keywords to get organic rankings.
Direct traffic to affiliate links and make commissions.
That's the model operandi of the gentleman, not working 80 hours on x rates.
Very common practice to photoshop income screens. Very easy to do..


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Sure are a lot of people making fun of and insulting someone who is successful at his business. THAT is what's wrong with so many 'Mericans these days.


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

He could be sharing his driver acc with a look alike n splitting the money. I’ve done 37 rides in 1 day before n a kinda Believe this guy in made close to 35 in 2018 only working weekends but I don’t think it’s positive blue to pull this off with an other job


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I call bullshit for a few reasons...I got 15k rides 5th year uber all platforms. black suv. x..xl..wav..wheel chair..
the money can be earned....when does his car get maintenanced... how about those 4 tires installed....2nd job. not believing...1st and a total 12 hours 12x7...ya the pay could be done...
is this guy safe working 2 jobs.no.
he only out earned me by about 20k. I do 40 rides a week only. 50 max. but I am not x. but wav...
100k yes for a person who has o life and risks health...as second job. no fw... 
and at 100k . what kinda car does he have..20 oil changes...what's his car value


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Money ain't everything... just sayin'


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I have to laugh at these posters..........again........that make comments like "I believe this guy, I've done 30-something rides in a day ONCE".

LOL......the amount of ignorant ants here grows daily. What happened to the intelligent posters? Oh wait, they all were smart and quit rideshare LOL.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

Yeah, it does not add up. 24 rides a day for 365 days and he has another job?

If these numbers are correct, he is most likely sharing his account with someone else.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

It is possible... it is all data... and if his numbers are super good, he can pluck rides away from other drivers. He has to be in the top5 % of drivers or better.
He cannot decline too many rides or cancel. If 10 drivers around him, it is possible that he gets that run, majority of the time. He will get a ping in less than 5 min after he drops a pax.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Sleep, personal time, vehicle maintenance etc. are WAY overrated.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Him and his four twins. Living the high Life


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> I freaking fell asleep after listening to him for two minutes... There's no way in hell I'll be able to listen to that guy 20 minutes.


I didn't even click play, got bored at the title :smiles:

He lives for Uber, for some people it is an addiction. I can even feel the effects of a typical addiction with my driving. Like, for example, last night, after I already came from work, did stuff around the house, had dinner with family and was ready to just relax, I got up and went driving for 2 hours for pitty $30, it was a slow night in the subs. If that's not insane, I don't know what is.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

goneubering said:


> His numbers are really mind boggling but I have no idea how he does it.


He works his ass off...... and got 100k for the year !!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

You never see haul truck behind A Hearst


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dauction said:


> I just did 7 Uber and 12 Lyfts in 6.5 hours..and that's NOT unusual... $140 ...just different Market..as Madtown and I were saying yesterday ..College Towns 20-30 trips a day is routine


I can do 24 a day in this market too. But not consistently. I don't like the shorties, prefer 14 trip days with longer trips. But we takes what the rideshare gods gives us.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> He'll be six feet under, can't take it with you.


according to this logic most professional drivers would have been stillborn...


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I can do 24 a day in this market too. But not consistently. I don't like the shorties, prefer 14 trip days with longer trips. But we takes what the rideshare gods gives us.


I've done 33 single rides per day last 3 weekends working 7 pm to 7 am no pool rides


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> according to this logic most professional drivers would have been stillborn...


Which is why I quit driving rideshare



25rides7daysaweek said:


> He works his ass off...... and got 100k for the year !!


Big freaking deal, he spends his whole life in his car for 100 K, that ain't dick nowadays, he probably lives in a shack with him his wife and six kids and a whole bunch of other Guatemalan families ordering Taco Bell from Uber eats, and stuffs his mattress with his money.


----------



## andiescandies (Nov 6, 2018)

songoku said:


> He drives X in DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So. . . .what do you do in your spare time ?


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

goneubering said:


> His numbers are really mind boggling but I have no idea how he does it.


I have done it for 1.5 year. Can't do it forever. Your body will break down. Not worth it at all.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Which is why I quit driving rideshare
> 
> 
> Big freaking deal, he spends his whole life in his car for 100 K, that ain't dick nowadays, he probably lives in a shack with him his wife and six kids and a whole bunch of other Guatemalan families ordering Taco Bell from Uber eats, and stuffs his mattress with his money.


If you dont need to earn a living that's great for you. I need to pay for my shack and feed my 6 kids like him. You are so aggressive it kinda seems like you are mad about something, are you mad bro?


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Which is why I quit driving rideshare
> 
> 
> Big freaking deal, he spends his whole life in his car for 100 K, that ain't dick nowadays, he probably lives in a shack with him his wife and six kids and a whole bunch of other Guatemalan families ordering Taco Bell from Uber eats, and stuffs his mattress with his money.


Did your wife cheat on you with a Guatemalan?? You seem very angry


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Some people have amazing work ethics. Can't imagine waking before 10


Its called addiction. Uber is a real world farming MMO.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I did 175 trips last week, was busting my ass and it took me almost 61 hours. Thats 8.5 hours a day.

Averaged about $24.40 per hour before expenses.

I guess it could be done, but you dont have a social life, only work and sleep.



mbd said:


> It is possible... it is all data... and if his numbers are super good, he can pluck rides away from other drivers. He has to be in the top5 % of drivers or better.
> He cannot decline too many rides or cancel. If 10 drivers around him, it is possible that he gets that run, majority of the time. He will get a ping in less than 5 min after he drops a pax.


This is true, I have gotten requests when an area is busy and I see on my rider app there are alot of people closer to the pickup than me.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> 8914 trips.......
> 
> 365 days........
> 
> ...


Lol @ "taking showers." ?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

jmpric said:


> That's insane. He drove 63,000 miles. Plus, he said this is his supplemental job. He has another job as well!!


That's just what they tracked. He likely drove somewhere between 90,000 - 126,000 miles.



Atom guy said:


> This shows that you can make a lot of money doing ride share - IF you want to put that much effort into it. As they used to tell us in car sales when we asked for a raise: "if you want a raise, sell more cars."


It's very deceiving. He likely drove 100,000+ total miles to get that. Depending on his vehicle that means his car is now garbage. He also went through at least two sets of tires. Brakes, transmission fluid changes, etc. He also probably has to get his oil changed every month at least.

After expenses he probably took home about 50-60k.

An experienced trucker by comparison can still take home a real 100k and definitely 80k. If the best you can do with rideshare in working those crazy hours is take home 60k well that ain't good. Also things likely got a lot worse for him in the last couple months and we all know why. He'll probably take home 40k this year.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

songoku said:


> He drives X in DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad news for this guy and for all the people that admire him.

His side hustle Grossed him 100,000 but has caused him to rack up a tax bill on the 58,586.00, of his gross, which is not covered by the .545 per mile that the government allows to be deducted.
The likely hood that he even did his taxes puts him in the highest likelyhood of loosing everything when the IRS comes for him.

The reality is this guy could have made much better bank from driving a semi truck, having taxes taken out by the company he drove for.

This is the kind of person that, working as an independent contractor OTR driver fails to keep all work related receipts and doesn't pay the taxes quarterly as required.

I would be willing to bet that he hasn't even taken the time to register as an LLC or any other form of Corp to benefit from passthrough on the income he does make.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> His side hustle Grossed him 100,000 but has caused him to rack up a tax bill on the 58,586.00, of his gross, which is not covered by the .545 per mile that the government allows to be deducted.


There's no reason to think he couldn't deduct his mileage. I certainly did. You don't need to form an LLC to do that.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You can do twenty five trips daily on X in Washington---if you drive ten to twelve hours daily.I have done thirty two in twelve hours. I do have an advantage over the average X driver, though, and even over most who post to these Boards.
> 
> As @Solid 5 correctly points out, those twenty five trips daily are based on working every day. If he has a regular eight hour job, that leaves him four hours to get home, sleep, scrub his behind, get to his regular job. THAT can not be done.
> 
> ...


14hr/day 6dys/week.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 14hr/day 6dys/week.


That is what you work? ......or are you stating that it would take that to run twenty-five trips in a day?


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I did 17 trips in less than 6 hours today. I drive in a college town though...a lot are minimum fares.
> 
> View attachment 299803


If you just do that you everday you will make 50k gross. So just double it, do 34 rides per day everday and you will make 100k gross.

Bwahahahaha theres not enough time in the day. Its fake. People lie anout money all the time.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is what you work? ......or are you stating that it would take that to run twenty-five trips in a day?


You commented that 12hr/day, 7dys/week is unsustainable (making the drivers numbers questionable)

14hr/day, 6dys/week is more sustainable whilst accomplishing the same thing.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

If the guy planned to do it for 1 year, make 100 k and then move to Pattaya or Manilla on his money. No problem. I can see a one year commitment. If he plans to do this every year indefinitely he will be dead in 5 years and have no fun in life.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 14hr/day, 6dys/week is more sustainable whilst accomplishing the same thing.


Thank you for the clarification. That was what I wanted to know.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Hell if I was 18 again I would buy a 200 mile electric car used and move to Frisco. Do Uber 12/6 a week and live in my car. Planet fitness to shower and after 2 years have 90 to 100 k saved up. To be young and crazy


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

1776abe said:


> Hell if I was 18 again I would buy a 200 mile electric car used and move to Frisco. Do Uber 12/6 a week and live in my car. Planet fitness to shower and after 2 years have 90 to 100 k saved up. To be young and crazy


You can't do 12 hours per day in an electric car. You need to charge them back up, and that takes more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

His other job is.... lyft! ???


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I know a guy who drives 15-16 hours a day 7 days a week because he is determined to make 2k a week. He basically livers in his car and killing himself.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Delilah5 said:


> I know a guy who drives 15-16 hours a day 7 days a week because he is determined to make 2k a week. He basically livers in his car and killing himself.


He is probably saving for the future hospital bills. This is insane.


----------



## Tiptop89 (Sep 8, 2015)

goneubering said:


> His numbers are really mind boggling but I have no idea how he does it.


 I made 40000 in 5 months I started going hard because a tax preparer saw my uber sticker and said u guys make good money and I wasn't full time at the time so I said it's ok then she said well I did a mans taxes who made 100000 for the year and I was dumbfounded so I tried it out and yeah 40000k take home and 50000k in total for 5 months so it's definitely possible


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tiptop89 said:


> I made 40000 in 5 months I started going hard because a tax preparer saw my uber sticker and said u guys make good money and I wasn't full time at the time so I said it's ok then she said well I did a mans taxes who made 100000 for the year and I was dumbfounded so I tried it out and yeah 40000k take home and 50000k in total for 5 months so it's definitely possible


If you claim that happened at current rates, I'm throwing the BS flag.


----------



## Tiptop89 (Sep 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> If you claim that happened at current rates, I'm throwing the BS flag.


I made 1300 this past week and that's me driving less than 80 hours so think what you want


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Tiptop89 said:


> I made 1300 this past week and that's me driving less than 80 hours so think what you want


Not going to happen continuously for the whole year. Plus it's not the car getting quick depreciation but you on self. At the end you will get more damage to your body that you will regret for the rest of your life. Plus more time on the road means you are increasing the probability of getting into an accident. Ask the old taxi drivers who used to work 16 hours per day. It used to be 2-3 accidents per year on average. Good luck.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tiptop89 said:


> I made 1300 this past week and that's me driving less than 80 hours so think what you want


Well, you already know what I think. LOL

So what's your mileage rate and your per minute rate?


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

songoku said:


> He drives X in DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should be able to make over $2k a week if he's driving that much. I make $1k over about 25 hours


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Lol. I tried Uber and Lyft out in Dallas area for 2 weeks, not worth it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

He has to be in New York. There is no way a regular person from a regular city can do this even with 24 rides a day with current slashes of rates and ubers half taking crap. No freaking way.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Anybody who grossed $100k in 2018 working 80 hours plus will be lucky to make $75k in 2019 working the same number of hours. Additionally they’ll be on the verge of a physical and mental breakdown.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Tiptop89 said:


> I made 1300 this past week and that's me driving less than 80 hours so think what you want





Ubermcbc said:


> Not going to happen continuously for the whole year. Plus it's not the car getting quick depreciation but you on self. At the end you will get more damage to your body that you will regret for the rest of your life. Plus more time on the road means you are increasing the probability of getting into an accident. Ask the old taxi drivers who used to work 16 hours per day. It used to be 2-3 accidents per year on average. Good luck.


Seriously... why put yourself through that? Jesus..


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I did 17 trips in less than 6 hours today. I drive in a college town though...a lot are minimum fares.
> 
> View attachment 299803


That's rotten unless that trip count has pool. I can pick up a similar amount of money for a similar amount of online time in about 11-12 trips with Seattle's rates. (and we don't have surge)



1.5xorbust said:


> Anybody who grossed $100k in 2018 working 80 hours plus will be lucky to make $75k in 2019 working the same number of hours. Additionally they'll be on the verge of a physical and mental breakdown.


Depends on tier.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> That's rotten unless that trip count has pool. I can pick up a similar amount of money for a similar amount of online time in about 11-12 trips with Seattle's rates. (and we don't have surge)
> 
> 
> Depends on tier.


We do not have pool here. It's basically a lot of minimum fares.


----------



## CaptainAmerica (May 18, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You can do twenty five trips daily on X in Washington---if you drive ten to twelve hours daily.I have done thirty two in twelve hours. I do have an advantage over the average X driver, though, and even over most who post to these Boards.
> 
> As @Solid 5 correctly points out, those twenty five trips daily are based on working every day. If he has a regular eight hour job, that leaves him four hours to get home, sleep, scrub his behind, get to his regular job. THAT can not be done.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this was doctored. I had a pax showing me crazy figures from driving Lyft, I knew something was wrong; turned out, he just wanted me to join lyft so he can get the referral money.


----------

